
Zeit Announces Hyper 1.0.0 - bhalp1
https://dev.to/ben/zeit-announces-hyper-100
======
argo_funkery
This is really exciting. I think we treat the terminal like somewhat of an
untouchable relic, but this seems like a really well thought out evolution.

~~~
matt4077
Check out black screen – it's still very unstable, but it's trying something
much bolder than hyper.

Hyper is okay, although I'm not sure what the actual advantages currently are
compared to iTerm, and it being an electron app, it comes with the usual
problems (i. e. being terribly slow if there's a lot of output).

It's promise is the ability to easily create extensions with js/html/css, wich
should, in theory, allow for some really new ideas to be quickly implemented.
But as of now, it's still playing catch-up to iTerm.

